# Can a whitewater kayak be too big?



## jimbothethird (Jun 18, 2012)

*
*

i just bought w whitewater kayak. it is a 2007 jackson megarocker. it is the largest boat in the rocker series. there are different sizes for people with different weights, the mega rocker is made for people who weigh around or over 200 pounds. i weigh about 140 pounds. is this a problem? the owner of the store i bought it form said it is fine, but i think the boat is too big. every kayaker i have seen has a boat that seems to fit their body size. i want to get a slightly smaller boat that is a similar style. i tried the boat out some rapids and it is very stable and hard to tip over but it seemed like it was kind of hard to steer and make quick movements. also, i found a website that says the minimum weight for the boat is 200 pounds.

Jackson Kayak Mega-Rocker

thank you for your answers


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Yes, a boat can be too big for efficient navigation of whitewater.....and it sounds like you found one. Paddling a boat with too much volume is similar to trying to take a school bus down a 4wd road. It will feel sluggish and slow to react, difficult to keep on track and tough to roll once you flip.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*I own and paddle a Mega Rocker*

But I weigh in at 200 pounds then add a bunch of creeking gear. When I got the boat I weighed around 230. (weight loss for medical condition type 2 Diabetes diagnosis)

At 140 pounds, my bet is this boat will float way high and bounce around a lot for you. Probably hard to control and go where you want to go.

At my weight, this is a good creek boat for me. For you, my bet is you will not be a happy boater.

Find yourself a used Jackson Hero after selling that Mega Rocker to a much larger boater.

And, post on the Buzz for feedback before you buy anything else from that vendor!!


----------



## mbrookins (Jan 27, 2012)

At 260 that boat was right for me at the 220 I weigh now I much prefer the rocker and at 140 I don't think it would respond at all.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

you'll need to trade that in for sure, or fill it with rocks...


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with everyone else... It would be a ok boat for your first time to see if you wanted to kayak because it would be more stable and ride higher on something easy if you were borrowing it.. But not to own,roll,or actually become a whitewater paddler..


----------



## tomrefried (Oct 12, 2003)

that boat is huge, way too big for you too be happy with, 90 gallons of volume is a lot of boat. I still have my Micro 250 and that was a big boat at 78 gallons but was perfect for anyone over 200 lbs. I'd look for something smaller, you'd be much happier.


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Where did you buy it. They must have been trying to get rid of that boat pretty bad.


----------



## jimbothethird (Jun 18, 2012)

thanks everyone, now i am positive that i need a new boat. i will be able to return it so its not a big problem. the owner of the store really seems to believe the boat will be fine, but i have heard more people say that a smaller boat will be better and it makes sense. why else would kayak companies make different size then? if anyone has anything else to add please do


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Do not waste time, return the boat before the seller changes his mind!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I would buy it off you but i have this fear of death. You kayakers are crazy mofos!!


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

I work for a outfitter out east and I would think twice about buying another boat from that company..
Unless you are 6foot and 200 pounds there never needs to be super in front of any name boat you buy from Jackson ...
You are going to be a medium in almost every boat you look at even other brands...and small in a few..
The only reason you would need a boat that big if your 6foot 4 and 140 pounds.... Just for foot room totally..


----------



## jimbothethird (Jun 18, 2012)

MikeThulin1972 said:


> I work for a outfitter out east and I would think twice about buying another boat from that company..
> Unless you are 6foot and 200 pounds there never needs to be super in front of any name boat you buy from Jackson ...
> You are going to be a medium in almost every boat you look at even other brands...and small in a few..
> The only reason you would need a boat that big if your 6foot 4 and 140 pounds.... Just for foot room totally..


i forgot to mention that i am about 6'1" but i dont need to use the full length of the boat to sit comfortably


----------



## jimbothethird (Jun 18, 2012)

also im a beginner and this is my first kayak


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a friend who's wife is 6,4 and she only uses a med size boat.... That would be the only reason to go bigger if you just can't fit comfortably in a boat....
Only thing you may need for sure is a longer paddle depending on if your height is waist up or down... My friend who is 6,4 paddles a 200cm paddle ..your a 197 for sure..


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

See if they have a Remix 69 that would be a great boat. Rockers are not the best boat out there. One reason they don't make them anymore.


----------



## ragdoll (Jun 13, 2012)

Flying_Spaghetti_Monster said:


> See if they have a Remix 69 that would be a great boat.


 
If you like the remix check out the Dagger RMP. Damn near the same boat. Solid design for a long long time.


----------



## johng (Apr 25, 2005)

A Diesel 65 would also be a great choice. That's the older model - I think your weight is between the (newer) Diesel 60 and 70 - I'd go for the 60 if I had to choose between them. As already mentioned, Remix, RPM - lots of good choice out there. Lots of bad choices, too, so consult someone with a bit of experience that you trust.


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

I second the remix.. And would recommend dagger mamba,wavesport diesel,Jackson zen and hero..
All entry level and beyond boats..


----------



## justinm (Aug 25, 2011)

jimbothethird said:


> thanks everyone, now i am positive that i need a new boat. i will be able to return it so its not a big problem. the owner of the store really seems to believe the boat will be fine, but i have heard more people say that a smaller boat will be better and it makes sense. why else would kayak companies make different size then? if anyone has anything else to add please do


I think the issue is more regarding body size/frame versus boat size, more so then weight v. volume. If your tall and, super lean, and fairly strong, then the store owner might be right saying you'll be fine it in.

If those conditions don't apply, follow the advice here and trade it in!


----------



## jimbothethird (Jun 18, 2012)

i m thinking of getting the jackson rouge 9. im just worried that it will be hard to use on more difficult WW. does anyone have any experience with the rouge?


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

It will ...if you want that style of a boat get a remix xp9 or a pyranna fushion instead ...


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Depends on what you want to boat.*

I've never paddled one, but it seems to me that boat is going to be great for touring, rec boating, and maybe fishing. You can probably use it in mild whitewater as well. I don't think it would be a great boat if you plan to do primarily whitewater runs.
For the boating that I do these days, it might be great for me. I might see if I can demo one. 
The "hatch" looks interesting. It might be a great flatwater/class II overnighter boat.
If you want to get into whitewater boating, you have gotten a lot of great suggestions for boats. You might want to try out an older RPM or Mamba as well because you can get them cheap. I would wait to spend a ton of money on a boat until you get the hang of it and can demo a few to figure out what you really like. You will most likely want a new boat again within a couple of seasons. Definitely find a used boat first. They are all over craigslist.
Good luck!
Kim


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

I've paddled all three..rouge,fusion,xp and the fushion and xp are stretched out ww boats that in the right conditions are class 4 boats... The rouge is a better Rec boat first but could handle class 3 ish and some big class 4 water ... Norhing technical just big water..


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

ragdoll said:


> If you like the remix check out the Dagger RMP. Damn near the same boat. Solid design for a long long time.


That joke loses a little something when you misspell RPM; I still laughed tho


----------



## SDA000 (Apr 8, 2012)

*2 cents from another noob*



jimbothethird said:


> i m thinking of getting the jackson rouge 9. im just worried that it will be hard to use on more difficult WW. does anyone have any experience with the rouge?


If you plan on paddling mostly whitewater do NOT get a Rogue, XP or Fusion. I own an XP10 for several months and it was my first boat to paddle in class II+. It is a great boat and I will probably have it for many years but after paddling it a couple of times on consistent moving class II+ with friends in their smaller boats I instantly wanted a smaller more dedicated whitewater boat. I'm actually looking for one now. I will keep my XP for river touring, flatwater and multi-day expeditions but after a few months of paddling it on day only trips, low volume small waves and portaging with a 50 lb ten foot boat, I'm in the market for a used smaller river runner.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

SDA000 said:


> If you plan on paddling mostly whitewater do NOT get a Rogue, XP or Fusion. I own an XP10 for several months and it was my first boat to paddle in class II+. It is a great boat and I will probably have it for many years but after paddling it a couple of times on consistent moving class II+ with friends in their smaller boats I instantly wanted a smaller more dedicated whitewater boat. I'm actually looking for one now. I will keep my XP for river touring, flatwater and multi-day expeditions but after a few months of paddling it on day only trips, low volume small waves and portaging with a 50 lb ten foot boat, I'm in the market for a used smaller river runner.


While the XP and fusion are considered touring boats, I've seen a fusion come down and style black rock. Of course the boater is top notch and that makes the difference, but for your ability and what you want to paddle, those boats might fit the bill.


----------



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a remix xp10 as a transition to whitewater boat. For a big boat its pretty responsive. It rolls super easy, but after paddling on class three technical stuff, bought a smaller boat. The hatch area needs improvement. The hardware for the skeg and the hatch lid both leak, even on flatwater. The hardware is an easy fix, just take out screw, fill hole with a good slow curing silicone. Something like permatex gasket maker. Then put screw back in. Unscrew cable housing attachment, fill with silicone and screw cable housing nut back on and let cure. No leaks. I'm waiting for a new hatch froom LL but i have a feeling that if its the same hatch system its still gonna leak. I think i'll fill all screwholes for hatch system with silicone and even make a gasket for the whole hatch with the permatex. One more thing; if you're thinhs aren't secure in hatch when you flip, stuff will hit hatch lid and cause it to open and fill with water. This can be fixed with a cam strap or bungee cord.


----------

